# Please Critique My Jumping!



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

:lol: I loved theh video!!!! you look great to me but i'mno expert


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks. =].


----------



## MYgirlFLICKA (Aug 19, 2007)

i think you look good, I don't see anything wrong
but I'm no expert either


----------



## bee (Jul 31, 2007)

you both look really good.. 'mavvy' looks like he is hardly jumping.
you look neat and tidy when jumping.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I am the jumping and dressage freek I could tell ya! lol
I think you two look great! He jumps fantastic and doesn't 'over jump' I see that alot in horses who over reach. I think he could jump alot higher but not over the limit! lol :wink:


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

The only thing I saw wrong was that you came down a little early over two of the jumps but that is something everyone does once in a while. I definatly think you and your horse have the potential to move up in height. Great job! Keep up the good work


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

:lol: Very good!! Everybody learn from the expert :wink: 
*Good job*


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for the comments everyone!

I know he can jump higher, I just need to get more confidence to try it!


----------



## Averona (Aug 21, 2007)

To mine it is quite good...  What height?


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks!

I don't know exactly, but the top bar is 3ft ... so maybe 2ft 8?


----------



## jumpjaky (Aug 22, 2007)

its good. just watch out when you land that your not resting your hands on his neck, and get a more forward canter. other than that it was good! nice position


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

I don't really lean on his neck, though it does look like it ... I just keep my hands really close.

Sometimes he can be a bit hesitant when cantering to the jump so i'll try to get him going forward more, but sometimes he has hyper days and just launches himself at it, lol.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

You guys make it look easy. It does seem you are a little ahead of him over a couple, but overall I think you look great. Post another movie when you start moving up in height, I'd love to see how he handles it


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

We jumped 3ft 2! I'm so chuffed with him! It's not that big to some of you, I know but it was amazing! You feel yourself in the air for so much longer.

  .


----------



## purest silver (Sep 3, 2007)

that must be so much fun. it's a good thing that you moved up in height because it looked like your horse could go a lot bigger. and be careful that your elbows don't stick out like a duck, not that you're like that or anything, but be careful it never happens


----------



## krazi_katie (Aug 23, 2007)

you and mavvy look really in tune with each other!

keep up the good work


----------

